
Norway to hit those breaking quarantine with $2k fines - vinni2
https://www.thelocal.no/20200316/norway-to-hit-those-breaking-quarantine-with-2000-fines
======
docdeek
Meanwhile in France the fine starts at €38 and can go as high as €135. Seems
incredibly low, though if someone is convinced that they want to break the
rules then a larger fine isn’t likely to persuade them not to do so.

Source: [https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/coronavirus-ce-que-
vous-...](https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/coronavirus-ce-que-vous-risquez-
si-vous-ne-respectez-pas-le-confinement-renforce_fr_5e6fe867c5b63c3b648306b1)

------
alain_gilbert

      Anyone who is caught staying in their country cottage, rather than their official residence

What's wrong with doing the quarantine in the country cottage ?!

~~~
loopz
Cottages can be hard to reach, especially in winter. Health personell can't
prioritize thus. Also, there are entire cottage villages, adding 20000-30000
to small town populations. The ban is for preventing future unnecessary crisis
that could weaken health coverage.

~~~
alain_gilbert
That make sense. Thank you ^^

------
zenincognito
In Australia, the fines are as high as 19k for breaking self isolation. We
have the government door knocking and also calling daily to those that have
tested positive.

~~~
enzv
It's also up to a $100k fine for companies
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/how-
australia-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/how-australia-
will-enforce-coronavirus-self-isolation-rules-for-overseas-arrivals)

